# Rusty left me a year ago today....



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to your Rusty. You rescued him and gave him unconditional love for the remainder of his life. 

I've been thinking about you, knowing this day was coming up for you. I'm glad you got his tribute posted and it doesn't matter how long it takes, because the love is there even if it's not written down for others to see. 

HUGS to you on this first anniversary of his leaving you. Just know he's looking down on you every minute from the Bridge and I bet he's guiding you to find a new sweetheart to bring home and love again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet, sweet Rusty. He's perfect and happy and waiting for you. For him it will seem like an instant and you'll be together again forever. Unfortunately for those left behind, it seems like so long. I hope time will soften the pain and let the memories shine thru. Hugs.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sounds like you were a wonderful mom to him! Thank you for sharing his story. Sorry you lost him so young.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*Rusty, I hope you are well and loved at the Bridge.
Healthy, Happy with the Rainbow Bridge Pack, and awaiting the guaranteed reunion.
*


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you all so much. It has been a very difficult year but without the friendship and support I received here I really don't know how I would have muddled through. 

Unfortunately too many of us have had this heartbreak and know exactly how I feel and so many other.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope you are enjoying yourself at the bridge, Rusty. I am sure you and Ginger are playing together. You are sorely missed.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I''m so sorry that you lost him at such a very young age. I know this is a VERY DIFFICULT anniversary for you. Bless you for giving Rusty such a wonderful and loving home. I know that Rusty has love at the bridge and so many wonderful friends until you are re-united. Hugs on this very difficult milestone.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

A wonderful tribute to sweet Rusty. He is perfectly fine and having a great time with lots of our buddies while waiting for us at the bridge. Rusty is happy, healthy, and running free.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A very beautiful and touching tribute to Rusty. He had a wonderful life with you and knew he was loved and very special to you. 

Hugs to you on this sad day, my heart goes out to you today.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How wonderful that you rescued him and you all shared so much love.

I know he is having fun with Selka and all our Bridge ups till we have the grand reunion that is guaranteed!


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you all.... It's been a rough day..... a rough year..... I wonder when you stop counting the days? Do you ever? 
Below is the last video I had of him..... Him and his sister Kelly playing.... he only lived another month after this and you can tell he tired easily, but was still enjoying the little things......
( I hope I do this right?)




YouTube - ‪Rusty & Kelley Playing‬‏


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

{{Hugs}} Anniversaries are hard. Rusty was so luck to have found you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a lovely touching story about your beautiful boy.:smooch:

Some people just don't understand the treasure they have and don't value it. It's a good thing there are people like us who get those castoffs and have the time of our lives with them.

I still grieve Copper lathough it's been over 7 months, but the pain is easing and I can more easily just be glad we had our time together. It never gets easy, but it does get softer and less painful. I hope your new puppy helps you heal even more. You know Rusty nudged you together so someone else could benefit from your love and compassion.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Rusty was a lucky boy, as he found his forever home after a very poor start - he will be waiting and playing with his friends at the bridge

run free Rusty


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks again to everyone. 

I am sorry to all of you too that have lost your dear goldens before their time....... it just breaks your heart...

It has a been a tough year or so here. There just seems to be so many losses.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

puddinhd58 said:


> Thank you all.... It's been a rough day..... a rough year..... I wonder when you stop counting the days? Do you ever?
> Below is the last video I had of him..... Him and his sister Kelly playing.... he only lived another month after this and you can tell he tired easily, but was still enjoying the little things......
> ( I hope I do this right?)
> 
> ...


So sweet. 

You never stop counting, ever. July 14, 2004 and April 30, 2010, will always be sad days for us and we'll always remember and count the years.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow - I'm sorry I wasn't on yesterday to see this. Our sweet boys are playing together and that makes me very happy. Somehow I feel them tied together because of their journeys being so close. I hope you find peace in that as I do. 

These anniversaries just suck. I'm just so sorry they have to be.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you... Yes Cindy and Ann...Duke, Barkley and Rusty were going through the chemo about the same time... It doesn't seem like a year has gone by already from that point... 

We are waiting on a pup and knowing we will see Rusty again when this time on earth is through, helps me. 

I know he will be looking down on us and the new pup.... Like Duke watches over Coley. 
Ann, I'm sorry I don't know or remember this, but do you have another golden?


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

My baby has been gone 2 1/2 years now.  I always think of him at Christmas because he was diagnosed on December 27th, although the biopsy was done right before Christmas and I knew... 

His ashes and picture sit very prominatly on my fireplace mantle and I can see him now. It gives me peace that he is with me always. 

We have Didge now and love him to pieces but no one will ever replace my Rusty in my heart. 

I love you my booboo boy. I miss you. I hope you have a Merry Christmas at the Bridge with all your friends...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

I remember Rusty so much! I know Rusty is with Smooch and Snobear at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------

